# UPDATE-IN FOSTER CARE ATTN: PA members in the Philly area, help needed



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Annabelle*

Sandy

Thanks for posting this!

Praying Anna Belle finds a foster/or adopter.
Here is Anna Belle's link on Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/animalwelf....7084822101/10151914187242102/?type=1&theater


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Karen, reading through the messages it looks like there is a retired couple that is interested in Anna Belle. Yay!

I'll continue to check for updates, if you see something, feel free to post it.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

about 45min ago animal welfare association posted this to the picture


> Anna Belle is now in foster care! Thank you for all your input and offers


It looks like she is all set!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Jennifer1!

I'll update, really glad to see this came about so quickly for this sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

I hope the retired couple adopted her!
I didn't see that!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Sandy
> 
> I hope the retired couple adopted her!
> I didn't see that!


I just checked Animal Welfare Association's FB Page-here is an update. 

Did the couple in their 60s who commented on the last post take her? They seemed nice.


*Animal Welfare Association* No, it was another wonderful family. So many willing people out there!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Annabelle*

I am so happy for Annabelle!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

What a happy ending for Annabelle! I also hope the retired couple had adopted her. How could you look into those eyes and not feel your heart melting.


----------

